# shoe opinions *pic included* :D



## as_cute_as_pie (Sep 27, 2006)

i cant decide if i like these shoes or not so i showed my friend today and she hated them. any opinions ? 





forgot to add their just to go with a simple black dress but i liked the white made it different


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 27, 2006)

ehhhhhhh
they'd be hotter without the ankle strap.


----------



## ben (Sep 27, 2006)

get rid of the ankle strap and silver bottom :0)


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## Uchina (Sep 28, 2006)

Don't do it.


----------



## lara (Sep 28, 2006)

The silver bottom is a bit stripperish.

Rule of thumb is ankle strap OR open toe, but never both. It make the shoe too busy-looking and ruins the lines.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Sep 28, 2006)

heh everyones compy must be different to mine cos the bottoms are white
ew silver lol


----------



## ToxicAllure (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah....no.
Its too busy looking.

Not my style.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 28, 2006)

agreed would be cuter without an ankle strap.


----------



## sallytheragdol (Sep 28, 2006)

I actually like the ankle strap. Really not digging the white platform though, should be all black. Plus, patent peep toe platforms are hard to pull off without looking stripperish, you need to pair with a very consertative outfit.


----------



## maxcat (Sep 29, 2006)

These are a better bet ...
http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/11930908/c/89.html
The platform is wood and it's peep toe without the ankle strap... they'll go with more stuff, the stilletto is finer and the overall line is really great.


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 30, 2006)

I <3 the zappos shoes. I think they would go with more outfits.


----------

